# Fancy Tail Guppy breeding question



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a fancy tail tank set up for the soul purpose of breeding them,
and I would like to know if there is anything special I have to do with the eggs or the actual fish once they are born. My friend told me I would have to remove the baby fish once they are born to avoid them from being eaten, but I wasn't sure if that was true or not. Thanks for your help.(in advance) =]


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Provide a lot of hiding places like Java Moss and plants and lots of nooks and crannies for the fry to get into and I don't think you will have a problem. Some people move the mother to a special tank before she gives birth and then moves her back afterward but I do not know that this is really absolutely necessary if you provide enough cover for the fry.

But someone else may have a differing opinion.

Rose


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

Ok thanks, my Father suggested the same thing. I'm going to get one more plant for my tank just to make sure they have enough hiding places. Thanks for confirming! =]


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

thanks!
I have one question what is the MTS bug?


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

oh, haha, clever. I only have 2.
I'm thinking about just keeping the ones I have now and give the fry's away! 
My parents don't want me to have any more tanks for a while. =/


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

You will never need to worry about eggs when you breed guppies. They do not lay eggs like some fish do, they produce live fry instead. As Chickadee said, a nice big clump of java moss will give the fry plenty of hiding places and the fry will be able to survive in the tank with the adults. I find that my guppies breed out of control if they are given enough cover so I am reducing it. I have no room for all the fry that survive and there is very little market for pet store quality guppies, at least not where I live.


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

awh, that's to bad to hear. 
That's the problem for me too, if I can't be able to sell them to my local pet stores I may not have the room. So hopefully all goes well. Thanks for your information! =]


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

When I breed my guppies, I put her in an isolated tank and put her in a breeder tank and let her go do her "thang." *pc

Isolating the female will yield the most amound of fish that will survive. However, if you do not wish to do so, you can still have a good turnout. Always make sure that you supply MANY hiding places such as java moss or some other type of floating moss.

Oh, and before I go, guppies are part of the livebearer community. They give birth to live young, and do not lay eggs.


----------

